# Measuring maneuvering clearance at manual swinging doors



## pmarx (Dec 28, 2011)

My apologies if this has been previously asked and answered or if I'm just missing the code section but...

Is there a consensus as to the correct way to measure clearances relative to the door frame? For example, ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 Fig. 404.2.3.1(a) Front Approach, Pull Side requires a minimum of 18” on the latch side. A typical hollow metal frame has a 2” face and ½” backbend return (so the face would project about ½” from the wall on a wrap-around installation). Should the 18” be measured from the intersection of the face and backbend or from the face and the rabbet? In other words, can the frame be included in the 18" measurement?

The referenced standard is pretty clear on how to measure clear width of an opening (face of door at 90° to stop) but I haven’t found anything regarding my question besides the various figures which are ambiguous. I've always included the frame but maybe I've been living a lie all these years. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2011)

IMHO, the 18” be measured from the opening.  And the Opening should be measured from the face of jamb to the door or hardware, depending on which is most restrictive


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 28, 2011)

While the wording may not be there, the diagrams indicate that the "Parallel to Doorway (beyond latch side unless noted)" minimum maneuvering clearance is measured including the jamb, but not the return.  I was unable to find a technical document at the access board's website.  Sliding doors are shown to be measured in a similar way.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 28, 2011)

Based on the diagrams, the maneuvering clearances are measured from jamb to jamb, or jamb to opposite required clear space width (yes, no detailed text).  The clear opening width of doorway is measured jamb stop to door face when door open 90 degrees.

_404.2.3 Maneuvering Clearances at Doors. _

_Minimum maneuvering clearances at doors shall comply with Section 404.2.3 and shall include the __*full clear opening width of the doorway*__._

_404.2.2 Clear Width. _

_Doorways shall have a clear opening width of 32 inches (815 mm) minimum. __*Clear opening width of doorways with swinging doors shall be measured between the face of door and stop*__, with the door open 90 degrees. Openings, doors and doorways without doors more than 24 inches (610 mm) in depth shall provide a clear opening width of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum. There shall be no projections into the clear opening width lower than 34 inches (865 mm) above the floor. Projections into the clear opening width between 34 inches (865 mm) and 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall not exceed 4 inches (100 mm)._

_EXCEPTIONS:_

_1. Door closers and door stops shall be permitted to be 78 inches (1980 mm) minimum above the floor._

_2. In alterations, a projection of 5/8 inch (16 mm) maximum into the required clear opening width shall be permitted for the latch side stop._


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Based on the diagrams, the maneuvering clearances are measured from jamb to jamb, or jamb to opposite required clear space width (yes, no detailed text).  The clear opening width of doorway is measured jamb stop to door face when door open 90 degrees._404.2.3 Maneuvering Clearances at Doors. _
> 
> _Minimum maneuvering clearances at doors shall comply with Section 404.2.3 and shall include the __*full clear opening width of the doorway*__._
> 
> ...


referencing ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003

Not applicable Everywhere....


----------

